
Microsoft to Ban ‘Offensive Language’ and Monitor Your Private Account - itbeho
http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2018/03/27/microsoft-ban-offensive-language-xbox-skype-office-account/
======
sverige
This is the next step in the outsourced Big Brother we've been building for
the last twenty or so years. All I have to say is, Fuck off, Microsoft.

